# Tessa's Busy Day



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awnties - I had a busy day today. Mommy drove me to a home visit for Northcentral Maltese Rescue so another fluffy white dog can have a wonderful home. We had a long drive - mommy said it was 70 miles one way and in some foreign place called Indiana- but I liked the family.

On the way home, mommy called Mary Palmer and I barked my approval to her! A lucky little white fluff goes to his new home tomorrow!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How fantastic.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sweet story. Loved it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like a great day for someone!!!! Who's getting adopted?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a good job you did Tessa!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

well done girls, some lucky puppy has a new home.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tessa, you are a good girl! I know Mommy needs help in finding wonderful homes for all our "forgotten" friends. We look fwd to photos of the happy event!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle -Mario went to his fur-ever home this morning thanks to a referral from Crystal!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Michelle -Mario went to his fur-ever home this morning thanks to a referral from Crystal!



Yeah!!!! I love to see happy endings!:wub:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Sounds like Tessa had a very important job to do! Glad everything went well.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Good job, Tessa. Maggie, that's great news. Thanks to you and Crystal. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Way to go, Tessa! How fun that you got to go on the visit with your mom. She's lucky to have you around to offer a second opinion and I'm glad you approved!


----------

